# Oklahoma State field.... 23 shooters...



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm back in the Shreveport area, and was trying real hard to get up there this weekend... wish I could have been there ! 

Interesting question about scheduling requirements.. I would think that it is up to the State itself; but i'm not sure..

Sorry it seems to have been more work an less fun involved...you sure it wasn't KC and the :shade: -- Band that skeered them all away..??...



looking at this forum, seems as if July is pretty common for States' ....


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I think we only had 30 something at our Ohio State shoot today. The guys at Clinton County did a heck of a job to get new targets set. The weather was tough but if it was a state 3D shoot around this time it would have been 250-300 shooters at least. We just need to work on our 3D buddies to get them involved.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Similar here.. Last weekend the state ASA drew ~170+. And that was in even hotter conditions and not exactly the most user friendly location. Kind of away from the population centers.


The sad thing is when we have shoots we try to schedule 3D, field and a 900 or 450 round at the same time. Most of the time the 3D guys just simply will not shoot it. Next year maybe we'll offer the field rounds for free with a paid 3D round. Maybe that will get a few to wander over..


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Field Archery and the Heat*

No one loves Field archery any more than my wife and I but my wife's health will not tolerate the high heat you find down here in late June-August. Diabetics are much more sensitive to heat and many of our older shooters have health conditions that just won't permit them to shoot in the heat anymore. The sad thing is that us senior and master seniors make up the lion's share of available field shooters and if you lose us it's pretty slim pickings. Rethinking the timing of the field season to avoid the hottest months would help a lot. We are through down here till fall and as far as I 
know there are no field shoots scheduled in the fall even though hunting season doesn't start till later. Doesn't really make any sense to me.
Jbird

P.S. The club in Neosho, MO scheduled a shoot a couple of months ago with 14 field targets followed by 14 unmarked 3-D targets (had to shoot the field first to shoot the 3-D targets) I believe the winners were figured on the combined scores. They got very good participation and a lot of the 3-D shooters showed up to shoot the following week in the Field shoot we attended. They all seemed to really enjoy the Field archery experience and said they would be shooting more Field in the future.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Wisconsin Shoot-State Field*

We had about 70 here in Wis. for the state shoot.We had a few more for the Sectionals.Good weather makes it more tolerable.Ours was good for both.I think that driving time has alot to do with it.We are fortunate to have quite a few shooters within 200 miles of the shoots.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

There is nothing in the rules as to when you can have a state shoot Or a sectional for that mater.
It is the vote of the state officers, or the states in the section.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

At the Georgia State Field we had only 27 shooters, of which about 6 were First timers to Field, making the cross over from 3-Ds. Men and Women, they all had a great time, and said they will do it again. Field Archery is Fun especially with great people to shoot with.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Our States aren't until the end of August. It gives the opportunity for the heat to subside a little. Around here we have just as good a chance of having a 100 degree day as a 75 degree day in August. July is just too tough. Definitely in the 90s and probably close to 100 almost everyday. AND with 85%+ humidity.

I told somebody the other day, we didn't invent humidity in NC, we perfected it!!!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Jbird said:


> P.S. The club in Neosho, MO scheduled a shoot a couple of months ago with 14 field targets followed by 14 unmarked 3-D targets (had to shoot the field first to shoot the 3-D targets) I believe the winners were figured on the combined scores. They got very good participation and a lot of the 3-D shooters showed up to shoot the following week in the Field shoot we attended. They all seemed to really enjoy the Field archery experience and said they would be shooting more Field in the future.


That's an interesting idea. I know a couple of years ago when OBT put archery before women and bikes  that he talked of an all-around shooter competition around here. Spots, field, and 3D. Don't know if it ever happened, but you may be on to something there. There HAS to be some way to get people more interested in field.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Jbird said:


> P.S. The club in Neosho, MO scheduled a shoot a couple of months ago with 14 field targets followed by 14 unmarked 3-D targets (had to shoot the field first to shoot the 3-D targets) I believe the winners were figured on the combined scores. They got very good participation and a lot of the 3-D shooters showed up to shoot the following week in the Field shoot we attended. They all seemed to really enjoy the Field archery experience and said they would be shooting more Field in the future.


That's an interesting idea. I know a couple of years ago when OBT put archery before women and bikes  that he talked of an all-around shooter competition around here. Spots, field, and 3D. Don't know if it ever happened, but you may be on to something there. There HAS to be some way to get people more interested in field. For me, it's cooler weather and a better back.  Heck, I joined DCWC about 3 weeks ago and haven't even been down there yet. :mg:


----------



## Silverbowarcher (Jan 3, 2010)

44 shooters here in Montana, down from about 70 last year, and 90 from 2008:sad:


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Don't worry about it.*

We just had our Grand Field State Tournament and 32 archers showed up for it.

Back in 1988 we had 88 archers show up for a state Field shoot and I was upset because we didn't make a 100 archers. 

After the popularity of 3Ds hit in the 1990s, we had 15 only archers show up for a State Field tournament.

Field archery is more popular now for us than it has been since 2000.

I think if you cater to archers, they will come because 3D archers are just now realizing Field Archery for the first time.

Our state organization offer a prize of $500.00 at the Grand Field for any archer making 4 out of 7 or 8 state tournaments during this years shoots.

A newbie's name was drawn and he is $500.00 richer.

Next year the prize for making four out 7 state shoots will be $1000.00.

That's something to think about now isn't it?

r302:wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good timing for you post.. I've been sitting here tonight thinking that perhaps we need to host a tournament with some $$ on the line. Personally I'm not a big fan of shooting for $$ if you're not in the pro class. But, maybe that's the answer to get numbers up..


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

17 shooters for the TN State Field last weekend.

Disappointing for the host club, but even moreso for the TAA.
We MUST find a way to get people in or the whole thing is gonna shrivel up and blow away.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

JMJ said:


> 17 shooters for the TN State Field last weekend.
> 
> Disappointing for the host club, but even moreso for the TAA.
> We MUST find a way to get people in or the whole thing is gonna shrivel up and blow away.


That is disappointing. I would be all for changing the timing until later if we can. We have a lot of shooters who shoot other disciplines and July is about the busiest month for archery in TN.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

We just had our State Field and Hunter Championships here in Michigan and I'm not exactly sure on the numbers but I think they were in the 60's...30% down from last year...I shot with the only two adult male bowhunter FS registered on Saturday....when we have our indoor tournaments their are probably 60-70 bowhunter AMBFS shooters alone....poor showing for that group alone...as in all shooting the largest contingent is in the Senior and Master Senior classes....I like the idea of a 3d shoot to go along with the Field Hunter shoot...and maybe if the 3d was marked distances it might even draw more shooters...


----------



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Here in Kansas*

We have a shoot called the Ultimate where we shoot a marked yardage 3D Saturday morning, a five spot in late afternoon, and a field round on Sunday. At the end you have the ultimate archer.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Sorry, maybe I wasn't clear.*



JawsDad said:


> Good timing for you post.. I've been sitting here tonight thinking that perhaps we need to host a tournament with some $$ on the line. Personally I'm not a big fan of shooting for $$ if you're not in the pro class. But, maybe that's the answer to get numbers up..


The prize money was a drawing, not a competition prize. Everyone was eligible.

The archer who won was talking and didn't even know what was going on. His friends were pushing and urging him to go up front for the presentation and he did not know still what was happening until I shouted, "You just won $500.00!"
The expression on his face was priceless. I laughed so hard I had tears in my eyes from just his reaction when he realized he was $500.00 richer.

r302:set1_rolf2:


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Vortex Open*

Here in Wis we have a shoot sponsored by Vortex Optics Company.They have a 3-D and modified V formation format.You have to shoot the same equipment for both formats.24 or so 3-D targets and then V formation out to 40 yds.I think last year brought about 250 shooters,form all over the country.Texas,Oklahoma etc.Thats a long way to shoot a one day shoot.But it is the biggest combined format shoot in the state so far.You get both styles together.Lots of fun.If you would like to participate,look in the Regonal Shoots sec under Great Lakes to find info on it.Flyer included. Don W.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Here in little ol' Colorado we just had about 100 shooters, but it was also 250 miles from the bigger population centers (Denver, Ft. Collins, Colorado Springs) so all in all it wasn't a bad attendance.

However, it appears that the state organization is rapidly deteriorating and we just had our Bowhunting Director and our State President kicked out of office and the organization.:sad:


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

In Kansas we have been shooting our Field/Hunter state shoots in early June and I feel it has worked out very well.


----------

